# samsung gs3 issues with UI and apps.. (NOT ROOTED)



## Antg001 (Sep 8, 2011)

Issues I have been having since I got the phone had it (freez on me a few times but did not have to restart or pull battery) it just closes everything and goes back to the phones home screen. About half a dozen times when closing out an app and even when scrolling my screens message has came up saying touch wiz on unresponsive and it flashes but works again. About the app's don't know if it's the phone or apps but on facebook trying to leave a comment it will start loading then go right back to the same screen as if I did not press an thing at all. Words with friends try to log in to facebook account same thing awesome with my bank of America app something. My other bank account app I log in but when I chose the account it said session has timed out overtime. The phone is not rooted I disabled the Verizon apps because it lets u choose to. Other then that Idk y anyone have this happen.

I will update this when more stuff happens.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

You might want to wipe data in recovery.... Turn off the phone, press volume up, home, and power and wipe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

try checking the developers settings at the bottom of the settings menu. You may have the flash screen on error checked, or some other oddity.


----------

